# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Plaçkitet çdo shfrytëzuesi i dhjetë i internetit në Britani

## Cimo

Çdo i dhjeti shfrytëzues i internetit në Britani vitin e kaluar ka qenë i mashtruar, bëhet e ditur në hulumtimin që këtyre ditëve e zbatoi Qeveria briatanike.

Shfrytëzuesit në të shumtën e rasteve janë plaçkitur përderisa kanë blerë përmes internetit, meqë kriminelët lehtë kanë ardhur deri te të dhënat dhe kartelat bankare të njerëzve.

Plaçkitjet në të shumtën e rasteve kanë ndodhur për shkak të faktit se shfrytëzuesit nuk kanë mbajtur llogari për mbrojtjen e programeve kompjuterike me të cilat kanë punuar, bëhet e ditur në raportin e Qeverisë britanike.

Vjedhësit në të shumtën e rasteve kanë ardhur deri te të dhënat personale të shfrytëzuesve përmes spam-porosive të cilave njerëzit u janë përgjigjur.

Në Britani të Madhe interenetin për çdo ditë e shfrytëzojnë 29 milionë njerëz të moshuar.

----------

